# England Football Team



## Annimay (Jun 27, 2010)

England have just turned down a multi million pound sponsorship deal with a pet food company. They do not feel it would be right to run around in shirts that say "Winalot" on them.


----------



## ypauly (Jun 27, 2010)

Annimay said:


> England have just turned down a multi million pound sponsorship deal with a pet food company. They do not feel it would be right to run around in shirts that say "Winalot" on them.


I like it alot


----------



## am64 (Jun 27, 2010)

that made me laugh out loud !!!!! HEEEEEEEHEEEEEEHEEEE


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 28, 2010)

I was thinking maybe there would only be a title to that joke, as in they are the joke!

if not dog food maybe they could sponser cat litter???


----------



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I was thinking maybe there would only be a title to that joke, as in they are the joke!
> 
> if not dog food maybe they could sponser cat litter???



Depends on the name of the cat litter, there isn't one called looser is there?


----------

